# Conversion DVD -> iPad



## xsteban (26 Avril 2010)

Excusez le gros mot, mais ptain, plus de 4h pour ripper mon DVD d'Avatar au format iPad. Que se soit avec itunes ou autres. (et la première tentative a échoué lors du transfert itunes-> iPad)
J'y vais direct en demandant quelle est votre solution optimale gratuite.

Merci les amis padiens !

edit: macbook 2.4 unibody


----------



## spaceiinvaders (27 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir Xsteban. 

Je ne sais pas si cela marche, mais pour toute transformation de vidéo au format iTunes (+ choix d'optimiser pour iPod/iPhone ou télévision) j'utilise iSquint. 

Avec ça, ça me prend 12 min (pour optimisation dans la qualité maximal) et je balance tout sur mon Apple TV et mon iPad. Mais jamais essayé avec un DVD acheté. 

Donc le mieux et que tu telecharge et me dise si je t'ai facilité ta vie ou pas


----------



## figaro (27 Avril 2010)

Salut Xsteban !

Moi je te conseille Handbrake (en version 64 bits). Il utilisera au mieux tous les coeurs de ton processeur ! Installe également la toute dernière version de VLC (si tu trouves prends la version 64 bits également, en voici une mais je ne sais pas si c'est la dernière).

Pour apprendre à utiliser Handbrake tu peux consulter ce petit screencast de moi même sur Handbrake.

Pour résumer c'est assez simple : tu mets ton DVD, tu le sélectionnes en source, tu sélectionne le profil qui t'intéresse et tu cliques sur "Start".

Le profil iPad n'existe pas encore donc je te conseille d'utiliser le profil "Apple TV" ou de régler toi même la résolution d'image (pense à conserver les proportions d'origine).

Voilà . Et félicitations pour ton iPad ! Moi j'attends la sortie française .

edit : ce dossier pourrait également t'intéresser


----------



## xsteban (27 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise déja Handbrake depuis pas mal de temps, pour tous mes rips. Mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'il s'agisse de la version 64 bits, ni celle pour VLC, ni mon OSx..
C'est justement avec Handbrake que j'ai réalisé mon premier essai. Il a fallu 4h20 pour ripper les 4.7Go du DVD et bien que le fichier mp4 soit bien présent dans iTunes, impossible de l'envoyer vers l'iPad. 
Ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'avec les extraits de videos gratuites sur iTunes, les capacités HD de la bête sont vraiment impressionnantes

Merci pour le dossier. J'essaie vos 2 solutions, ce soir, en rentrant du boulot.

Bonne journée !


----------



## figaro (27 Avril 2010)

Salut xsteban !

Tiens nous au courant pour tes tests. Sinon tu peux vérifier si la version de ton logiciel est 64bits dans le moniteur d'activité (dossier : Applications/Utilitaires/Moniteur d'activité).

Je te joins une capture d'écran :


----------



## KevinTran (27 Avril 2010)

Vous connaissez un logiciel qui permet d'intégrer un fichier de sous titres lors de la conversion (.srt) ?


----------



## xsteban (27 Avril 2010)

j'ai rippé toute la soirée, et je rippe encore ^^*

iSquint est plutôt fait pour l'ipod, il monte pas plus haut que 640.
Handbrake est vraiment le must-have mais il reste à trouver les perfects settings pour l'iPad.

Je suis sur 2 configs qui passent en final sur l'iPad.

par default
--------------
-une iphone & ipod touch 
(ou)
-une appleTV
(ce qui diffère, c'est le bitrate kbps)


dans les 2 cas:
------------------
-je decoche larger file
-je choche ipod 5G support
-menu Picture setting, je mets à la résolution du support (max 720p width)
-j'augmente la qualité entre 60 et 65 %

voila maintenant il me faut quand même encore 3h30 pour mon dvd d'avatar. néanmoins un gain avec les versions 64bits.

j'en suis là :rateau:
verrai ce qu'il donne ce dernier sur l'iPad



*


----------



## MacSedik (28 Avril 2010)

xsteban a dit:


> j'ai rippé toute la soirée, et je rippe encore ^^
> 
> iSquint est plutôt fait pour l'ipod, il monte pas plus haut que 640.
> *Handbrake est vraiment le must-have mais il reste à trouver les perfects settings pour l'iPad.*



ça risque de venir avec une mise à jour, certainement.


----------



## figaro (28 Avril 2010)

Merci pour ce retour d'expérience !

Content que tu aies eu un gain avec les versions 64 bits . Je dois bien avouer que ça reste long mais 3h30 pour un film de 2h40 c'est peut être pas si mal ? Honnêtement je ne sais pas .

Sinon ça ne fait aucun doute qu'avec une mise à jour Handbrake intègrera un profil iPad .


----------



## xsteban (28 Avril 2010)

Si quelqu'un affine les settings d'handbrake pour l'ipad, c'est bienvenue.

ça me va pas encore mon rip d'avatar. 
peut mieux faire en voyant les  videos HD.

bonne nuit


----------



## figaro (29 Avril 2010)

J'espère que quelqu'un pourra t'aiguiller pour les options iPad .

Sinon je ne suis pas surpris de la différence de qualité entre le HD et le rip de ton dvd .

Bonne soirée


----------



## bacman (29 Avril 2010)

En vrac 4 softs :
Toast Crunch
aimer-video-converter
bigasoft-ipad-video-converter-mac
isky-ipad-video-intel

sinon j'utilise "airvideo" pour lire depuis l'ipad sans avoir à convertir les films présents sur mes macs


----------



## xsteban (29 Avril 2010)

Avant de checker à ces 4 softs, sont-ils tous gratuits ?
Je me limite aux applis gratuites car je n'ai pas envie de débourser. C'est un point de vue, merci de ne pas critiquer.

Airvideo est bien à la maison mais j'ai l'intention d'embarquer des films à l'extérieur.
Je suis persuadé qu'avec les bons réglages, Handbrake reste la meilleure solution gratuite.
Un divx, c'est rippé en 1/2h en qualité plus qu'acceptable.

Mais quand on à gouté à la HD sur l'ipad, on veux plus que du divx


----------



## herbapou (29 Avril 2010)

Ipad est difficile au niveau de laudio.  Je conseille dutiliser handbrake avec le template « AppleTV » , assurer vous de seulement prendre 1 trame audio et de lencoder en AAC 2 channel avec un birrate < 128.

Cest plate car jai 400+ rip de tous mes DVD et blue-ray qui sont en format AppleTv .m4v (ce qui parfait au niveau des spec video) mais ils ont tous 3 trames audio, soit 1 anglaise aac 2ch, une anglaise AC3 et une francaise AC3. Les vidéos fonctionnent très bien sur mon AppleTV mais ils ne veulent pas synchroniser sur mon ipad avec cause des trames AC3.

En passant si vous êtes sur mac vous pouvez identifier vos fichiers avec Identify2 qui va automatiquement chercher les infos et le couvert dvd.


----------



## figaro (1 Mai 2010)

Bonjour herbapou,

Merci pour ces précieux conseils !

Si je comprends bien une seule piste audio en AAC . Vraiment dommage car j'ai déjà rippé mes dvd de séries en gardant 2 langues (FR et EN) et 2 sous-titres (FR et EN).

Sinon pour les blu ray il suffit d'avoir un lecteur blu ray branché au Mac et Handbrake (comme pour les DVD), ou c'est plus compliqué ?

Je commence à en avoir un petit paquet (17) et peut être que je ferais mieux de m'y mettre avant que la collection s'agrandisse trop lol.


----------



## ikeke (1 Mai 2010)

figaro a dit:


> Si je comprends bien une seule piste audio en AAC . Vraiment dommage car j'ai déjà rippé mes dvd de séries en gardant 2 langues (FR et EN) et 2 sous-titres (FR et EN).



Bonjour,

C'est ce que je cherche à faire avec ma collection de DVD, peux tu me dire quel logiciel tu utilise ?

Désolé par avance pour ce léger HS.


----------



## figaro (1 Mai 2010)

J'utilise tout simplement Handbrake . Depuis quelques mois handbrake permet d'encoder ses DVD dans un conteneur ".mkv". Celui ci a plusieurs avantages sur les autres : plusieurs pistes audios et plusieurs pistes de sous titres.   Pour les lire je me sers sois de Plex, soit de VLC, cela dépend si je suis sur mon iMac ou média center (mac mini)  J'écris de mon iPhone là, mais je mettrai des captures d'écran ou je donnerai des détails sur mes paramètres tout à l'heure .


----------



## ikeke (1 Mai 2010)

Merci beaucoup Figaro


----------



## MacSedik (1 Mai 2010)

bacman a dit:


> sinon j'utilise "airvideo" pour lire depuis l'ipad sans avoir à convertir les films présents sur mes macs



très bonne appli je confirme!


----------



## Tekta (1 Mai 2010)

Pour ma part, je viens de lancer handbrake 64 bit (et je dispose de VLC 64 bit) et je suis entrain de mettre Avatar sur mon Mac, bin il me demande que 55 min de rip 
J'ai mis la qualité sur 100%
format MP4 et audio MP4

D'ailleurs j'ai une question, ça sert à quoi de cocher "large file size"?

Ha oui et j'ai un Macbook unibody 2008


----------



## xsteban (1 Mai 2010)

Salut Tekta,

Je suis étonné en voyant qu'il ne te faut que 55 minutes pour ripper ton DVD d'avatar, avec le même ordinateur que le mien.
Pour tout dire, j'utilise comme source une image iso qui contient les dossiers videoTS et audio TS. Je mets les présets pour appleTV, je coche le support 5G, et il me faut environ 4heures. J'aimerais bien avoir un screenshot lorsque tu lance ton rip.

Désolé, mais je ne sait pas encore a quoi ça sert large file, mais je le décoche et suis sur que ça passe ensuite sur l'iPad.

Pour ce qui est de la qualité que tu augmentes a 100%, je serai curieux de connaître la taille de ton rip au final. Ce paramètres influence beaucoup sur la taille.

Ravi de partager ces expériences avec vous, en attendant que les settings handbrake pour iPad sortent.

A+


----------



## Tekta (1 Mai 2010)

Le rip vient de finir, j'ai eu donc au final un fichier .M4V qui faisait 6,9Go. Je dis qui faisait car je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais le fichier ne peut être mis sur Itunes, et ne peut être lu par VLC ou Quicktime. Alors qu'en général pour mes autres films ça marche. Donc direction corbeille.
Je ré-essayerais plus tard dans la soirée ou demain, en fonction de quand j'aurais le temps


----------



## Tekta (1 Mai 2010)

Alors j'ai refait mon petit Avatar pour la 3ème fois (hé ouais à un moment je l'ai fait encore en Anglais... XD) bref...

Cette fois si je l'ai donc mis à 90% de sa qualité, ce qui m'a donné un fichier de 2,7Go et j'ai mis seulement un peu moins de 40 min pour le riper


----------



## bellague (2 Mai 2010)

J'ai encodé ce matin avec Handbrake 64 en Français, un dvd "up in the air", pas de problèmes puis transférer dans mon iPad, et cela marche avec une superbe définition et le son est trsè bien également. A peu près 1H09 pour un film de 1H40. Le fichier en codé reversé dans la section film de iTunes, puis synchronisation (3 minutes) et le résultat est impeccable. Il y a même un bouton pour passer de 16,9 à plein écran. Je vais pouvoir me préparer quelques films pour mes voyages et laisser tomber mon lecteur DVD portable. Le film redémarre au point où l'on s'est arrêté.


----------



## figaro (2 Mai 2010)

Merci pour ton retour d'expérience bellague !

ikeke : désolé je ne t'ai pas donné plus de précision hier soir pour ripper un dvd, notamment pour le mettre sur l'iPad. En fait ça m'a donné l'idée d'en faire un tutoriel qui explique pas à pas la démarche.

Je n'ai malheureusement () pas encore d'iPad pour tester les options moi même mais je me servirai de ce fil pour affiner mon article.

D'ailleurs bellague et Tekta pouvez-vous préciser la résolution de la vidéo ou le pré-réglage que vous avez utilisé ?  Merci


----------



## Tekta (2 Mai 2010)

Les configurations que j'ai utilisé pour avatar sont :
- Format : MP4 file
- Video Codec : MPEG 4 (FFMpeg)
- FPS : same as source
- Quality : Constant quality 90%
- Picture size source 720x576 et donc idem en sortie
- Audio : français (AC3) 5.1 avec Codec AAC et 128 kbps

En claire quand j'ouvre mon logiciel Handbrake, les seules modifications que je fais à chaque fois, c'est la langue (français), et le video codec que je met en MPEG4.
Après je varie la qualité de la video en fonction du type de film que c'est, pour Avatar je ne pouvais pas psychologiquement mettre en dessous de 90% 
Sinon je reste entre 60 à 80 en général.

Les boutons à cocher Large file size, Web Optimized, et Ipod 5g support je n'y touche pas, je laisse décoché. Ne sachant pas trop quelles modifications elles apportent au film....

Mais ce qui est bizarre, c'est que des fois avec cette configuration, je peux mettre un film directement sur Ipod (Avatar par exemple) mais des fois je suis obligé de mettre le film sur Itunes et demander encore une conversion pour les appareils Ipod et Iphone (Mic Mac a Tirelarigo par exemple). Alors que je garde toujours cette même configuration de conversion....


----------



## bellague (2 Mai 2010)

Oui, j'ai pratiquement les mêmes réglages que TEKTA, j'ai zappé l'iPod qui ne m'intéresse pas. J'ai essayé avec un dvd, et je vais garnir un peu ma bibliothèque pour avoir toujours quelques films encodés d'avance. La capacité de mon dvd de 1H49 est de 826 Mo et la définition de 640 X 352, et l'image est très belle.


----------



## ikeke (2 Mai 2010)

figaro a dit:


> ikeke : désolé je ne t'ai pas donné plus de précision hier soir pour ripper un dvd, notamment pour le mettre sur l'iPad. En fait ça m'a donné l'idée d'en faire un tutoriel qui explique pas à pas la démarche.



Pas de souci Figaro, je me suis basé sur ton screencast pour le faire 
En tout cas, excellent tuto !


----------



## darsonic (4 Mai 2010)

J'ai suivi le tuto, c'est impeccable, mais j'ai une question: comment sélectionner la qualité de compression? je vois que certain utilisent 90% mais je ne sais pas ou sélectionner cela. Moi mes rip au format apple tv font seulement 800 Mo environ...
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## figaro (5 Mai 2010)

Tekta a dit:


> En claire quand j'ouvre mon logiciel Handbrake, les seules modifications que je fais à chaque fois, c'est la langue (français), et le video codec que je met en MPEG4.
> Après je varie la qualité de la video en fonction du type de film que c'est, pour Avatar je ne pouvais pas psychologiquement mettre en dessous de 90%
> Sinon je reste entre 60 à 80 en général.



Merci pour les précisions . J'aurais fait pareil sauf pour le 90% quoique... tu as raison pour Avatar ça doit valoir le coup . Bizarre que ça ne passe pas toujours sur l'iPad sans reconversion pour les même options d'Handbrake, enfin bon tant que ça finit par se copier !



bellague a dit:


> Oui, j'ai pratiquement les mêmes réglages que TEKTA, j'ai zappé l'iPod qui ne m'intéresse pas. J'ai essayé avec un dvd, et je vais garnir un peu ma bibliothèque pour avoir toujours quelques films encodés d'avance. La capacité de mon dvd de 1H49 est de 826 Mo et la définition de 640 X 352, et l'image est très belle.



Je trouve que tu as conservé un bon rapport poids/qualité pour le coup. A mon avis c'est au niveau du pourcentage de la qualité de la vidéo qu'il faut doser.



ikeke a dit:


> Pas de souci Figaro, je me suis basé sur ton screencast pour le faire
> En tout cas, excellent tuto !



Merci ikeke . Je testerai tout ça une fois que j'aurai mon précieux .



darsonic a dit:


> J'ai suivi le tuto, c'est impeccable, mais j'ai une question: comment sélectionner la qualité de compression? je vois que certain utilisent 90% mais je ne sais pas ou sélectionner cela. Moi mes rip au format apple tv font seulement 800 Mo environ...
> Merci pour votre aide.



Merci darsonic ! Pour répondre à ta question c'est dans l'onglet "Video", au niveau de l'option "Quality". Pour cette option tu as trois choix :

1) Target size : choisir une taille cible, par exemple si ton impératif est de ne pas dépasser une certaine taille Handbrake ajustera la qualité en fonction de ce que tu souhaites pour la taille du fichier final

2) Average bitrate : c'est le débit. Tout est relatif mais pour une vidéo je te conseille au moins 1000, voire 1800 pour une très bonne qualité. Je dis que c'est relatif car par exemple mes screencasts, qui sont des "captures d'écran" sont en général limités à 850 kbps, mais ce n'est pas un film

3) Constant quality : tu choisis un pourcentage de qualité par rapport à la qualité de l'originale. En général 60% est "suffisant". Disons qu'entre 60 et 80% c'est idéal. Plus la valeur est élevée, plus le fichier final pèsera lourd.

Tu l'auras compris : c'est la qualité qui influera le plus sur le poids.


----------



## davidfauthoux (28 Janvier 2011)

Il y a plus simple et direct que la conversion à la main.
L'application Popcorn DVD permet de lire ses DVD sur son iPad automatiquement et sans attente (et en haute qualité !).
Je suis développeur indépendant, créateur de cette application, et j'espère qu'elle sera utile.
Mon site web : http://davfx.com

Et on peut trouver Popcorn DVD ici : http://itunes.apple.com/app/popcorn-dvd/id409246634?mt=8


----------



## Nicolarts (28 Janvier 2011)

Ma question est un peut hors..

Mais comment on fait le conversion DVD => Divx du meme genre handbrake ?


----------



## diamic (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je dispose d'un iMac avec OSX dernière version.
Je dispose aussi de Quicktime 7 pro
Je voudrais encoder des dvd pour les transférer sur mon iPad 2 sur lequel j'ai installé Oplayer HD

Comment dois-je procéder ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Gwen (22 Juillet 2011)

Le plus simple : Acheter DVD Remaster sur le Mac App Store. Il est compatible Lion sans aucun souci.

Il y a plein d'autres logiciels de ce type. À toi de chercher le plus intéressant. Perso, j'utilise DVD Remaster.


----------



## TGMP (23 Juillet 2011)

Quel(s?) convertisseur vidéo choisir pour transférer des DVD sur un Ipad 1?

Merci!


----------



## lineakd (24 Juillet 2011)

@tgmp, soit le bienvenu. 
Voici une discussion sur le sujet dans le forum.


----------



## TGMP (24 Juillet 2011)

Oui j'avais vu mais elle date un peu... Du nouveau depuis cette discussion?


----------



## Lefenmac (24 Juillet 2011)

TGMP a dit:


> Oui j'avais vu mais elle date un peu... Du nouveau depuis cette discussion?



T'as raison te fais pas ch.... à dire "bonjour" et "merci pour la réponse"..... Le mec qui te répond est de la hotline il est donc payé pour ça.....


----------



## TGMP (24 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour Monsieur Lefenmac

Merci pour ta réponse constructive et accueillante...


----------



## Gwen (24 Juillet 2011)

Voilà, j'ai fusionné. Comme ça au moins les réponses sont récentes.


----------



## steinway59 (19 Août 2011)

Bonjour!

je suis comme vous à la recherche du meilleur logiciel pour ripper ma grande collection de DVD pour mon ipad 2! qui est une merveille pour regarder les dvd (couplé à l'enceinte jambox que je vous recommande tellement le son est bon).
mon but est d'avoir sur tous mes DVD le choix entre l'audio anglais/français et le choix des sous titres (quand le DVD le permet) sans avoir à aller chercher et tester des fichiers .SRT, car je n'ai pas le temps d'aller tester chaque fichier srt dispo pour chacun de mes films (comment savoir lequel est le bon sinon?!)

j'ai essayé handbrake bien sur : très bonne qualité d'image, maintenant on a les presets pour l'ipad 2 (qui sont les mêmes que pour l'apple TV2), mais impossible de choisir plusieurs pistes audios ou sous titres et on ne retrouve pas les infos du film comme un film acheté sur iTunes..

j'ai donc cherché autre chose, testé différents logiciels gratuits : je ne trouvais pas ce que je cherchais dans les fonctionnalités

je suis tombé sur iVI Pro : parfait pour la qualité d'image HD, parfait pour retrouver les infos et pochette du DVD automatiquement (comme un film acheté sur itunes), parfait pour avoir le choix de plusieurs pistes audio, mais on a le choix que d'un seul sous titre et qui reste constamment incrusté quelque soit la piste audio choisie (car format VOBsub), j'ai dialogué quelques jours avec le service client qui m'a dit de passer par les fichiers .srt, mais ça ne marche pas! donc OUT (mais ce programme est top pour retrouver les infos et pochettes du DVD!)

Je cherche donc un logiciel qui fasse comme iVI Pro mais pour lequel je puisse encoder les sous titres d'un DVD en gardant le choix de la sélection du sous titre et de lire aussi sans sous titres à l'occasion..comme sur un DVD quoi..

là je vais tester DVD Remaster du coup..en espérant que ça le fasse!

sinon vous parlez d'encoder avec Handbrake au format MKV pour garder le choix de l'audio et des sous titres, mais cela est lisible sur un ipad après??? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## Gwen (19 Août 2011)

Franchement, au vu de tes besoins, DVD Remaster me semble en effet le plus pertinent.

Je n'utilise plus que lui pour encoder mes DVD. C'est quand même bien pratique de pouvoir sélectionner sa piste son et sa piste de sous titre. Niveau qualité, je n'ai pas à me plaindre.

En plus, avec l'utilitaire de montage des DVD, aucun souci pour encoder directement.


----------



## steinway59 (19 Août 2011)

Merci Gwen!

j'ai téléchargé la version démo et je vais tester ça! 

après encodage est ce qu'on retrouve les infos et pochette du DVD directement dans iTunes? comme pour un film acheté sur iTunes Store? (car on ne peut les rajouter à la main les infos du film  et je voudrais retrouver tout cela aussi)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h37 ----------

Aie ça commence mal, la version démo de DVD Reminster me dit que mon dvd est encrypté (c'est ça d'être honnête et d'acheter tous les DVD dans le commerce!) je dois passer par MacTheRipper?


----------



## Gwen (19 Août 2011)

Npn, pas besoin de mac The Ripper. Il faut Fairmount dont je parle ici 



gwen a dit:


> En plus, avec l'utilitaire de montage des DVD, aucun souci pour encoder directement.



Pour les pochettes, non, le logiciel ne les importe pas. Moi, je mets la pochette après directement sous iTunes. ça marche très bien.


----------



## steinway59 (19 Août 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Npn, pas besoin de mac The Ripper. Il faut Fairmount dont je parle ici
> 
> 
> 
> Pour les pochettes, non, le logiciel ne les importe pas. Moi, je mets la pochette après directement sous iTunes. ça marche très bien.




Merci!
c'est parti je teste sur un de mes DVD...
c'est très simple en fait fairmount..

pour la pochette ce n'est pas grave, c'est surtout les infos du film que je veux (comme les infos sur itunes store)..verdict dans 2h


----------



## steinway59 (19 Août 2011)

verdict : parfait!!
quel bonheur d'enfin pouvoir choisir l'audio et le sous titre que l'on veut et tout ça à partir du DVD! finies les galères!
bon le logiciel coûte 40 sur le macappstore, c'est pas donné par contre 

Merci Gwen! sans toi je n'aurais jamais pu m'en sortir!

pour les infos du DVD j'ai pris l'appli iDentify .. tout est bon sauf que le descriptif du film est en anglais, vais voir si je peux l'avoir en français sinon je copierais moi même


----------



## Gwen (20 Août 2011)

En effet, ce n'est pas donné, mais c'est complet. ça remplace plusieurs logiciels a 5&#8364; donc au final, on s'y retrouve. Perso, je ne regrette pas mon argent même si je trouve ça inadmissible de devoir payer pour regarder facilement ce que j'ai acheté.


----------



## steinway59 (21 Août 2011)

herbapou a dit:


> Ipad est difficile au niveau de laudio.  Je conseille dutiliser handbrake avec le template « AppleTV » , assurer vous de seulement prendre 1 trame audio et de lencoder en AAC 2 channel avec un birrate < 128.
> 
> Cest plate car jai 400+ rip de tous mes DVD et blue-ray qui sont en format AppleTv .m4v (ce qui parfait au niveau des spec video) mais ils ont tous 3 trames audio, soit 1 anglaise aac 2ch, une anglaise AC3 et une francaise AC3. Les vidéos fonctionnent très bien sur mon AppleTV mais ils ne veulent pas synchroniser sur mon ipad avec cause des trames AC3.
> 
> En passant si vous êtes sur mac vous pouvez identifier vos fichiers avec Identify2 qui va automatiquement chercher les infos et le couvert dvd.



Bonjour!
arrives tu à avoir le descriptif du film en français avec identify 2? moi je n'y arrive pas


----------



## miss marple (21 Août 2011)

bellague a dit:


> J'ai encodé ce matin avec Handbrake 64 en Français, un dvd "up in the air", pas de problèmes puis transférer dans mon iPad, et cela marche avec une superbe définition et le son est trsè bien également. A peu près 1H09 pour un film de 1H40. Le fichier en codé reversé dans la section film de iTunes, puis synchronisation (3 minutes) et le résultat est impeccable. Il y a même un bouton pour passer de 16,9 à plein écran. Je vais pouvoir me préparer quelques films pour mes voyages et laisser tomber mon lecteur DVD portable. Le film redémarre au point où l'on s'est arrêté.



Peux-tu me dire comment tu as fait car j'ai encodé avec handbrake et je n'arrive pas à passer du 16/9 à plein écran
comment faire???????? je ne vois pas de quel bouton tu parles 
puis-je avoir de l'aide 
merci


----------



## steinway59 (21 Août 2011)

hum...je pense qu'il parle du bouton représentant une double flèche qui apparait en haut à droite de l'écran, à coté de la barre de lecture du film, en mode paysage
mais ce mode ne fait que faire un zoom sur l'image (une partie de la pellicule est donc tronquée)...me trompje?


----------



## miss marple (21 Août 2011)

steinway59 a dit:


> hum...je pense qu'il parle du bouton représentant une double flèche qui apparait en haut à droite de l'écran, à coté de la barre de lecture du film, en mode paysage
> mais ce mode ne fait que faire un zoom sur l'image (une partie de la pellicule est donc tronquée)...me trompje?



non tu ne te trompes l'image est vraiment tronquée et c'est frustrant
à force de lire partout sur le net tel ou tel logiciel
je sais plus quoi faire
comme l'a dit quelqu'un sur le forum je veux être honnete j'ai acheté mes DVD mes je peux pas le lire sur mon IPAD2 c'est quand même incroyable d'avoir un si bel appareil et de pas pouvoir l'utiliser convenablement
alors je continue de chercher quelque chose de facile à utiliser aussi je suis pas une pro de l'informatique - 
si vous avez des idées je suis preneuse
merci


----------



## steinway59 (21 Août 2011)

des idées pour faire quoi exactement miss marple?


----------



## thefutureismylife (28 Octobre 2011)

Ce topic correspond tout à fait à ce que je recherche.
steinway59, j'utilise aussi IVI (téléchargé sur Mac App Store), et je viens de me rendre compte qu'il existait une version pro qui est comprend l'import direct de DVD (celle que tu utilisais vraisemblablement).

Apparemment dernièrement une nouvelle version est sortie la 3.0, puis je savoir quelle version tu utilisais ? Si c'est une version antérieur, peut-être que la dernière version répond enfin à tes attentes. Concrètement le seul reproche que tu fais à IVI Pro si j'ai bien compris c'est la non prise en charge des Sous titres de DVD ?

En tout cas merci pour toutes ces infos et toutes ces apps qui répondent enfin à mes besoins.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h36 ----------

En cherchant un peu voici un petit accéssoire qui peut largement completer iVI Pro : 
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13740/elgato-turbo264hd.html

L'encodage est largement optimisé.


----------



## steinway59 (29 Octobre 2011)

@thefutureismylife
la version que j'ai testé c'était la pro oui, la version 2
je ne savais pas qu'il y avait eu cette mise à jour qui prend en compte les sous titres! je la teste tout de suite! merci!

le seul reproche c'était la non prise en charge de tous les sous titres oui, et je dois revérifier aussi avec la mise à jour tout ce qui est pris en compte pour la présentation du film sur ipad (la fiche technique du film) je te dis ça ce soir, là je viens de lancer un encodage...

et toi sur la version non pro achetée sur le mac app store : as tu la prise en charge de toutes les langues AUDIO du DVD et de tous les sous titres que tu peux changer à la volée durant le visionnage sur ipad? si oui alors 2,99 pour une telle appli moi j'achète (je n'ai utilisé que les versions démo pour l'instant)


----------



## thefutureismylife (29 Octobre 2011)

Ouai j'ai acheté la version du Mac Apps Store. Mais j'ai appris qu'à cause des restrictions d'Apple sur le rippage de DV, cette version de l'application est amputée de quelques fonctionnalités dont celle du coup de l'import depuis un DVD. Donc pour l'instant je n'ai pu tester qu'avec des fichiers vidéos auxquelles j'ai pu rajouter les sous-titres (et là ça marche).

Mais moi ce qui m'intéresse c'est une unique application qui, d'un DVD, me crée un fichier .m4v dans iTunes avec choix des sous-titres et de la langue, et toutes les infos qui vont avec (jaquettes, date, acteur ...). Il me semble qu'on a le même souhait et la version Pro 3.0 (pas celle de l'App Store) semble répondre à cette attente. 

Donc si ton test est concluant, c'est bon pour moi


----------



## jipeelfe (29 Octobre 2011)

Hello et bien moi j'utilise "Macx Video Converter Pro", ce n'est pas un gratuit ( 35 ) , mais c'est tellement simple d'utilisation que même moi j'y arrive


----------



## thefutureismylife (29 Octobre 2011)

Il a toute les fonctions cité précédemment (dont base de donnée pour taguer les films automatiquement comme un fichier acheté sur l'iTunes store) ?


----------



## jipeelfe (29 Octobre 2011)

Pour faire simple , le mieux est de regarder sur leur site


----------



## steinway59 (30 Octobre 2011)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> Ouai j'ai acheté la version du Mac Apps Store. Mais j'ai appris qu'à cause des restrictions d'Apple sur le rippage de DV, cette version de l'application est amputée de quelques fonctionnalités dont celle du coup de l'import depuis un DVD. Donc pour l'instant je n'ai pu tester qu'avec des fichiers vidéos auxquelles j'ai pu rajouter les sous-titres (et là ça marche).
> 
> Mais moi ce qui m'intéresse c'est une unique application qui, d'un DVD, me crée un fichier .m4v dans iTunes avec choix des sous-titres et de la langue, et toutes les infos qui vont avec (jaquettes, date, acteur ...). Il me semble qu'on a le même souhait et la version Pro 3.0 (pas celle de l'App Store) semble répondre à cette attente.
> 
> Donc si ton test est concluant, c'est bon pour moi



hello!
oui je te confirme on a exactement les mêmes attentes!
bon j'ai testé et...cata!!! 
ça ne fonctionne absolument pas! la version pro est incapable de m'encoder un DVD sous Lion! donc poubelle! et comme j'ai atteint les 10 essais je ne peux plus continuer les tests!

pour l'instant le seul qui réponde à mes besoins est DVD Remaster!
il me reste à le tester sous lion...et je tente aussi pour le logiciel cité par jipeelfe!
a tte!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h45 ----------

j'ai testé "Macx Video Converter Pro"

mon avis :
interface très "PC Windows"
impossible de convertir directement depuis un DVD donc hop poubelle!
ou alors faut m'expliquer 

là je teste DVD Remaster sous Lion maintenant...


----------



## exocet_39 (11 Novembre 2011)

Salut à tous,

Je compte acheter un Ipad pour ma femme pour la noël. Pour ma videothèque j'utilise Handbrake qui me convient parfaitement. J'ai un MBP17". MA question est comment transférer les films ou des photos de mon MBP à mon Ipad. Faut-il un connecteur spécial, par blutooth, par wifi??


----------



## steinway59 (11 Novembre 2011)

exocet_39 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je compte acheter un Ipad pour ma femme pour la noël. Pour ma videothèque j'utilise Handbrake qui me convient parfaitement. J'ai un MBP17". MA question est comment transférer les films ou des photos de mon MBP à mon Ipad. Faut-il un connecteur spécial, par blutooth, par wifi??



pour transfert des photos et films il suffit de brancher l'ipad au mbp en USB, puis dans itunes sélectionner l'ipad qui apparait dans la colonne de gauche et ensuite choisir dans la fenêtre à droite ce que l'on veut transférer comme films et photos...bien sur avant il faudra avoir mis les films dans la bibliothèque itunes


----------



## exocet_39 (11 Novembre 2011)

merci


----------



## thefutureismylife (29 Novembre 2011)

Hello la communauté,

Un "Up" pour savoir si vous saviez enfin LA solution ultime afin de passer son DVD, à un fichier Multilingues et subtitles compatible iTunes (et qui au passage ajoute les informations au fichier, façon iVI).

Thank.


----------



## Gwen (29 Novembre 2011)

Perso, je fais ce genre de manipulation avec DVD Remaster. J'ai adopté ce logiciel il y a presque deux ans et je n'utilise plus que lui. 

Très complet, il garde les différentes langues (ou pas en fonction des besoins) et pareilles pour les sous-titres activables à la volée.


----------



## lfone (2 Décembre 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Perso, je fais ce genre de manipulation avec DVD Remaster. J'ai adopté ce logiciel il y a presque deux ans et je n'utilise plus que lui.
> 
> Très complet, il garde les différentes langues (ou pas en fonction des besoins) et pareilles pour les sous-titres activables à la volée.



Bonjour à tous et toutes
Et bravo pour la qualité des échanges et des infos!
Etant un newbie Mac après 30 ans de PC je risque d'être plus demandeur que répondeur mais j'essaierai!
Ma question sur Handbrake et DVD Remaster (j'a les deux) et iPad: je n'ai pas bien compris comment on fait pour obtenir une version iPad du DVD qui reprenne toutes les pistes audio et sous-titres du DVD d'origine de manière à choisir sa langue et ses sous-titres au moment de la lecture sur iPad.
Et: faut-il dans ce cas un lecteur vidéo particulier sur l'iPad?
Merci d'avance et longue vie à ce forum!


----------



## thefutureismylife (4 Décembre 2011)

Si tu utilises correctement handbrake et DVD remaster (je ne les utilise pas), tu es censé avoir un fichier ".m4v" qui sera lisible par l'iPad. Ce fichier pourra contenir plusieurs langues, plusieurs sous-titres, les chapitres, et toutes les infos relatives au film (Couverture du DVD, résumé, genre, acteurs ...).

Sur l'iPad pas besoin de lecteur particulier, le lecteur de base s'occupe de tout. Si on cherche à obtenir un format .m4v c'est justement parce que c'est LE format vidéo d'Apple, et donc compatible pour tous les iDevices (iPhone, iPad, iPod, et Mac avec iTunes).

Pour changer de langues et de sous-titres, ou pour changer de chapitre, ce type d'icône apparaitra au moment de la lecteur de ta vidéo sur ton iPad/iPhone :

(Captures d'écran issues d'un iPhone)
Capture 1 : Affichage lors de la lecture d'une vidéo. L'icône "chapitre est à gauche du navigateur (représentée par 3 traits horizontaux). L'icône "Langues et Sous-titres" est en bas à droite du navigateur (représentée par une bulle de BD).
Capture 2 : Menu Chapitre
Capture 3 : Menu Langues et Sous-titres


----------



## manustyle (9 Mars 2012)

Est-il possible de lire des mkv sur un ipad ?

merci


----------



## steinway59 (16 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous!

je me pose une question : dans par ex DVD Remaster, les réglages par défaut (format ipad) de la version actuelle sont ils corrects pour le nouvel ipad? (ipad 3)
la résolution sera suffisante pour un écran rétina? ou pour la nouvelle Apple Tv?

car je m'apprête à numériser mes DVD et actuellement possesseur d'un ipad 2 je voudrais que mes numérisations soient compatibles avec l'ipad 3 ou 4 à venir quand j'en changerais


----------



## Gwen (16 Mars 2012)

Compatible oui  adapté non.

La taille sera adaptée à l'iPad 1 et 2 en terme de résolution. Le 3 ayant une résolution quatre fois plus importante, ça pixelisera. Mais restera très correct, car les logiciels de lecture interpolent les pixels pour rendre les images un peu floues sans crénelage disgracieux.


----------



## Padawanlady (26 Mars 2012)

DVD remaster est-il compatible Mac OX Lion ? merci car vu le prix je veux être sur de mon achat.


----------



## steinway59 (26 Mars 2012)

@ gwen : j'ai envoyé un courriel chez DVD remaster et ils m'ont dit que les réglages de leur logiciel concernant l'encodage ipad étaient ok avec le nouvel ipad sans prob, donc j'espère que ça ne pixellisera pas

@ Padawanlady : oui

sinon pour tous, DVD Remaster est en promo à -50% pour 48h là : http://www.mupromo.com/deal/1807/dvdremaster-pro


je me suis laissé tenté


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2012)

steinway59 a dit:


> @ gwen : j'ai envoyé un courriel chez DVD remaster et ils m'ont dit que les réglages de leur logiciel concernant l'encodage ipad étaient ok avec le nouvel ipad sans prob, donc j'espère que ça ne pixellisera pas



Il va falloir que je teste. Merci pour le retour d'info.


----------



## steinway59 (27 Mars 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Il va falloir que je teste. Merci pour le retour d'info.



tu as l'ipad 3? si oui je serais très interessé par ton test!!


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2012)

Non, je n'ai pas (encore) le 3 mais on peut tester les réglages sur un Mac


----------



## thefutureismylife (28 Mars 2012)

Hello ! Je suis assez interressé par DVDRemaster.Cependant je voudrais quelques informations sur la recherche des informations sur le média que l'on numerise. Est ce que cette option marche bien ?


Ensuite est ce que ce software est compatible avec un lecteur bluray externe ?


----------



## Gwen (28 Mars 2012)

Il ne me semble pas compatible avec un Lecteur Blue Ray. N'en ayant pas, je n'ai pas testé. Mais il faut à mon avis utiliser au préalable un logiciel d'extraction de films adapté aux blue Ray.

Sinon, oui, la recherche fonctionne bien, je n'ai jamais eu à me plaindre.


----------



## thefutureismylife (28 Mars 2012)

Ça va chercher quels genres d'informations ?

Est ce que pour un DVD chapitré on récupère le nom des chapitres via cette application ?


----------



## Gwen (28 Mars 2012)

Non, pas de nom de chapitre, juste le chapitrage d'origine. Ça récupère juste le nom du film.


----------



## elwelw (16 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Merci pour tt ces explications completes.
Qq aurait testé videodrive?
memes possibilité de choix de sous titrages et recherche d'info?
apparement il se base sur handbrake automatiquement...


----------



## thefutureismylife (27 Mai 2012)

Hello, 

bon je suis avec beaucoup d'intérêt ce post depuis plusieurs mois, et je n'arrive toujours pas à me décider pour tel ou tel logiciel.

Les mises à jours constante de toutes ces applications m'oblige à revoir constamment mon avis. 

Pour l'encodage pourquoi préférez vous DVD Remaster à Handbrake ? L'encodage est-il aussi bon entre un logiciel gratuit et un autre payant ?

Ensuite je suis à la recherche d'une application qui tag les fichiers vidéos, pour avoir le maximum d'information (nom des chapitres par exemple), est ce qu'un tel logiciel existe ou est ce que je continues avec iVi ?

Ensuite j'aimerais comprendre une fois pour toute la différence entre un fichier encodé pour iPad et un autre pour l'apple TV, on est d'accord qu'il s'agit des mêmes paramètres non ?

Voilà beaucoup de question, mais l'ère du DVD s'achève et je m'apprête à numériser toute ma dvdthèque, autant que ce soit bien fait .


----------



## steinway59 (28 Mai 2012)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> bon je suis avec beaucoup d'intérêt ce post depuis plusieurs mois, et je n'arrive toujours pas à me décider pour tel ou tel logiciel.
> 
> ...



Choix de DVD Remaster : pour la conservation de plusieurs langues audio et sous titres, Handbrake ne le fait pas. et j'aime regarder en VO ou pas au gré de mes envies...

Qualité de l'encodage : je dirais oui, faudrait que je prenne le temps d'encoder le même film avec les 2 logiciels

iPad et Apple TV : oui ce sont les mêmes paramètres d'encodage, vu que le film peut passer d'une lecture ipad à une lecture apple tv

pour infos du film (pochette, acteurs, réal, etc...) il y a iDentify

Je te donnerai plus amples détails lors de mon prochain encondage....
mais voulant numériser tous mes nombreux DVD pour mon ipad et en vue d'un déménagement à l'étranger, mon choix s'est porté sur DVDRemaster


----------



## Mac*Gyver (30 Mai 2012)

ce que je trouve dommage avec Handrake, c'est que pour un DVD ayant une dizaine de pistes, il faille les selectionner une a une et les mettre dans la "queue" pour conversion. ET a la fin on a encore un 10aine de pistes convertis.

J'aimerais qu 'il me colle tout ca en un seul fichier video.

Est-ce que DVD remaster sais faire ca?


----------



## elwelw (30 Mai 2012)

Quelqu'un sait s'il existe maintenant des app ipad valables, capaple de lire du multiformat pour ne pas avoir a convertir tous ces DVD après les avoir extraits? Mon cas: grande Bibliotheque de DVD deja extraits sur disque dur et besoin de lire sur new ipad.


----------



## thefutureismylife (8 Novembre 2012)

Non je ne suis pas au courant d'une telle application. Mais l'iPad n'est peut etre pas encore prêt à lire un fichier DVD directement. L'encodage me semble toujours d'actu.

A tous ceux qui suivent ce topic, je vous recommande, et j'attends vos réactions sur ce sujet que je viens de lancer. On est nombreux à se lancer dans la numérisation de nos DVD pour iPad, iPhone et Apple TV. 

Voici un topic universel : http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/dun-dvd-a-un-film-sur-lapple-tv-facon-itunes-store-1204318.html. J'espère que vous partagerez tous votre expérience dessus. 

Merci


----------



## steinway59 (9 Novembre 2012)

Je reviens sur mon avis d'il y a quelques mois : DVD Remaster acheté, tout allait bien jusqu'à la dernière mise à jour majeure du logiciel!! Depuis je ne peux plus utiliser DVD Remaster car il ne peut plus lire les DVD encryptés! 
OR ils sont TOUS encryptés!


Ils mettent bien des liens pour télécharger un nouveau logiciel (mais tous payant!) pour décrypter les DVD,  pour remplacer celui qui était livré gratuitement jusque maintenant et qui lui fonctionnait! , mais 1) il faut encore payer! 2) j'ai testé la  démo et ça ne fonctionne pas avec DVD Remaster !


Heureusement que j'ai profité d'une promo pour l'avoir ce dvd Remaster! Car sinon je serai encore plus énervé!


Conclusion 1 : N'ACHETEZ PAS DVD REMASTER! C'est une grosse ARNAQUE!
Et marre de payer encore et encore pour encoder MES DVD ACHETÉS légalement.


Conclusion 2 : tout ceci incite au piratage de DVD, puisque la il n'y à plus besoin de numériser! À force de mettre des DRM tels qu'on ne peut même plus copier nos propres DVD pour les lire sur un ipad!! 


Les acheter sur iTunes Store? Nn, prix trop chers!! Plus chers qu'un DVD!


----------



## thefutureismylife (9 Novembre 2012)

Je commence à être tellement d'accord avec toi. Ces putains de major, et studio ne font vraiment rien pour proposer des offres interessantes. Ils préferent rester sur leur acquis (de plus en plus cher) pensant que ça leur permettra de compenser le piratage, et ne pas sortir des offres interessantes. Un gros "lol" pour les DVD et bluray sortant avec une copie numérique, c'est fastidieux, la qualité et l'utilité n'est vraiment mais vraiment pas au RDV.

C'est un vrai raz le bol. Pareil j'achète un film sur iTunes en SD, si le lendemain il est dispo en HD, et bien pas de système de mise à jour, tu repasses à la caisse. Et le summum ce sont les séries TV. Sachant qu'elles mettent 1an à arriver sur nos TV en France. Très peu se sont lancés dans la disponibilité de l'épisode diffusé au USA, le lendemain de leur diffusion sur les stores français. C'est quand même une putain de bonne idée. 

Mais non le plus facile c'est de passer par le piratage. Je trouve quand même hallucinant de savoir que c'est du "bénévolat" qui l'emporte sur des studios, et qu'ils ne réagissent pas ... Enfin si ils réagissent mais que derrière des tribunaux ! 


PUTAIN BOUGEZ VOUS LE CUL, STUDIOS OU MAJORS !
Ou embauchez-moi si vous n'avez pas d'idée, moi j'en ai plein.


Je suis dans le même cas que toi Steinway, mais reste encore un peu dans le camp des "bons et honnête" citoyens, on va trouver une solution. Joins toi sur le forum juste au dessus. J'ai exposé ma solution : Rip It pour la partie encryptage. Et ça serait cool que tu y laisses ton expérience avec DVDRemaster.

Merci à très vite.


----------



## steinway59 (9 Décembre 2012)

hello!

je viens de voir ton message, je vais du coup aller voir ton fil de discussion!


----------



## matthieudu06 (3 Mars 2013)

Salut à toi !

A quel niveau est la lenteur ? Au moment de ripper le DVD ou au moment de modifier son format par exemple de .avi à .mp4 ? 

Tu peut utiliser  Ripit pour ripper ça va relativement vite un film de 1h30 en 2h pour moi et pour le format Handbrake complet puissant mais certes lent mais ce n'est pas la faute au soft. Ou sinon tu achète sur l'iTunes Store comme tout le monde. C'est moins cher et plus simple ^^


----------



## dr.astro (4 Mars 2013)

KevinTran a dit:


> Vous connaissez un logiciel qui permet d'intégrer un fichier de sous titres lors de la conversion (.srt) ?



HandBrake le fait très bien ! Tu peux même choisir plusieurs pistes de sous-titres !
Il faut penser à décocher la case "burned in" si tu veux pouvoir afficher ou non les sous-titres.
On peux également mettre plusieurs pistes audio et choisir de voir le film en français, anglais, espagnol, .... Avec ou sans sous-titres (dans la même langue ou pas !)... En fonction de ce qui est présent sur le DVD !


----------



## Powerdom (16 Juin 2013)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> ce que je trouve dommage avec Handrake, c'est que pour un DVD ayant une dizaine de pistes, il faille les selectionner une a une et les mettre dans la "queue" pour conversion. ET a la fin on a encore un 10aine de pistes convertis.
> 
> J'aimerais qu 'il me colle tout ca en un seul fichier video.



C'est un peu tard pour répondre, mais je n'ai jamais eu besoin de sélectionner une à une les pistes avec handbrake. Et une fois terminé j'ai un seul fichier .avi.


----------

